# I need a VBA code to extract block attributes from AutoCAD.



## Curtisyoung78 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hello again guys, I need a VBA code that will extract the Block Attributes from a specified AutoCAD file or multiple AutoCAD files at once. Is this even possible? I have tried googling a few codes but none seem to work correctly and with my basic VBA knowledge I cant possiblly figure this one out.

my dilemma is I have an excel file that is a pile schedule where I have to paste in the extraction info that I get from Autocads data extraction wizard which exports to an excel file. I have to do this several times a day and the extracting, copying and pasting is quite tedious and leaves a bit of room for human error. It would save a lot of time to do it all from Excel for me and all the other users of this pile schedule. Hope someone can help. Thanks in advance.


----------

